# Adult Wheaten Terrier Potty Training - PLEASE HELP!



## dog10911 (Feb 20, 2013)

I own a 3 year old Wheaten Terrier named Earl. I have lived alone for all of Earls life but now I have 2 roommates. For the past 3 years, Earl has not been very well potty trained and things seem to be getting worse. I work from about 7-430 every day and Earl has an accident at least 2 days a week. I cannot leave him in the backyard during the day because it is not secured and I do not trust that he will not dig out or find a loose beam in the fence. While I am at work, Earl is in my room that is connected to the sunroom all day while I am away. The room is large (about 30 ft x 12 ft) and he treats the entire room like his play room. He rips up anything he finds and uses the bathroom anywhere he wishes. I tried to crate Earl when he was a puppy but it was a disaster. He would always use the bathroom in the crate and was a nervous wreck from being cooped up in the crate all day. Any advice would be helpful!! Please!!!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a 2 year old Wheaten, who stays home with me, so I'll tell you what I have observed about him.

Aidan usually eats twice a day because I think that is best for him. I put him outside around 6:30 a.m. Around 7:15, I feed him a cup of dog food for breakfast. Usually, he eats it. He asks to go out again within 2-3 hours of eating. 

A couple of times a week, he refuses to eat *dog food* until dinnertime. Then he can make it from 7 a.m. until around 2 p.m., at the latest 3 p.m., without asking to go out. Mind you, I usually don't wait for him to ask, because I'm here with him. On very active days, when he drinks a lot of water, he asks to go out more frequently.

Today was one of those lazy days. I have been taking care of one of my kids while he recovers from surgery, and my sleep schedule is totally messed up because I'm up late, and often, in the middle of the night. I got up at 5:30, and put Aidan out at 6:30, and again at 7 (so he could watch the school buses go by). He did not eat breakfast. He accompanied me upstairs, and we took a "nap" from around 7:15 until noon. I got up and puttered around, and totally forgot that Aidan hadn't been out in 5 hours. He asked to go out at 3, and he emptied a very full bladder at that point.

Aidan was hard to completely potty train. When he used to be allowed in the bathroom, he would pee on the rug next to the tub while my sons used the facilities. When we started keeping the bathroom door closed with Aidan outside it, he adjusted and began peeing on the carpet next to the door instead. I have no idea why he stopped doing that. With Aidan, I just thank my lucky stars.

Anyway, it would be a good idea for you to hire someone to take your dog out around noon while you are at work. Effectively potty training him can be done, but you would have to be there to do it.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I think your dog could still learn to be crate trained. You'd have to research crate training, and crate games so he finds it a fun place, but it could work. Since you work, you can't really potty train him the way you would a dog you normally potty train cause you're not there with him. So, I think that you should exercise him briskly for at least 45 minutes before going to work, then crate him (after you work on some training and he's okay with it). 

Until you get him crate trained clean your entire room that he's pottied in with enzymatic cleaner, or white vinegar (I will post how to use vinegar at the end). Then, set up a secure area for him at least, like an exercise pen and put down a pee pad or go buy a large sheet of tile, or a plastic mat like they place down in offices (under chairs) that way when the dog goes to the bathroom, it won't ruin the carpet. Give him toys, and a kong stuffed with something like frozen peanut butter so he's entertained. Making sure he gets plenty of exercise before you leave to work is very important, because then he won't be so full of energy and will be less likely to tear stuff up and all that. 

The reason you want to clean the entire room with an enzymatic cleaner or vinegar is because your dog will still see the room as a potty area if it smells like it. 

Directions: Use a carpet cleaner if you have one (rent one if you don't because it makes things SO much easier). Go over the entire carpet with cool water (not hot, because it will bond urine to the carpet fibers). This means make sure the heater in the machine is off. After going everything and getting up as much pee as you can, soak you entire carpet in vinegar. It will smell bad like vinegar lol. You will need to leave this for a minimum of 2-3 hours, but over night is best if you can. Then, go over the carpet with the carpet cleaner again, sucking up the vinegar to begin with. Then go over again with cool water. If the room still smells like urine at all, do this process again. Also, you can wash the walls with vinegar to remove pee from them. 

If the room he's in is tile, you can still use vinegar to clean it up. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Those who posted above have given some great advice! 

I would highly recommend crating a Wheaten when you aren't home. I know you said it was a disaster, but it's still possible to crate train him as an adult. 

How much exercise is he getting when you are home? Wheatens can get highly destructive when left alone for long periods of time and when they aren't properly exercised and stimulated. 

I also recommend having a dog walker come to take him outside in the middle of the day at least once if you decide not to try crate training again.


----------

